
Cloud Irregular: IAM Is the Real Cloud Lock-In - ph0rque
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2019/02/18/cloud-irregular-iam-is-the-real-cloud-lock-in/
======
aynsof
This is a great point. When I talk to people who are worried about cloud lock-
in, the parallel I use is the operating system. Does anyone regret going all-
in on Windows for their enterprise desktops 20 years ago? Did we try to go
multi-desktop? Or build our own distribution?

